# want to write MCSE exams.plz give details



## stevebadshah (May 24, 2010)

hello digitians
i want to write MCSE exams..can anyone plz tell me where i can write the exams.i've already done with my training.now i want to write the exams
plz give me details of genuine test centres in HYDERABAD.Andhra pradesh.

thanks.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 16, 2010)

ur training center doesn't know where u can give mcse exam????


----------

